# Plural direct objects: nominative v. accusative



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how would you translate this sentence:
I saw some friends.

‘bazı arkadaşlar gördüm’ or ‘bazı arkadaşları gördüm’?

I ask as I'm beginning to suspect that you always use the ‘i-hali’ with plural direct objects.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## spiraxo

Hi seitt,

_Bazı arkadaşlarımı gördüm._
_Birkaç arkadaşımı gördüm._


----------



## Rallino

Yes, in 99% of the time, we use accusative with plural direct objects. 
*
Bazı arkadaşlar gördüm*. 
*Bazı arkadaşları gördüm*. 

Though I think that we can say, for example: _Kitaptan bazı testler çözdük._​ But this is rare.


----------



## spiraxo

I want to say something on _*Bazı arkadaşları gördüm*._

Normally we should say _arkadaşlarımı_. Because the word "arkadaş",  in its primary meaning, is special and, in my opinion, it should be used with care. In Turkey,  when we introduce a friend to someone, we say “arkadaşım”, not “bir arkadaş” nor “arkadaş”.

On the otherhand, If I don’t want to give much information, I may say _Bazı arkadaşları gördüm_. The other person understands that I do not want to give more information about them or what I did. It can also mean that I want to politely stop any possible curious question.


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

Spiraxo has a very good point here. 
In addition to that, if you say 'Bazı arkadaşları gördüm' it can also mean that those friends are not very close to you.


----------



## Rallino

You two are discussing an entirely different thing. A_rkadaşları _vs. _arkadaşlarımı_ (bare accusative vs. possessive accusative); this is a totally different subject. 

-----

This thread is about: (1) _Bazı *arkadaşlar* gördüm_ vs. (2) _Bazı *arkadaşları* gördüm _(nominative vs. accusative.)  

And as far as the grammar goes, the 2nd sentence is the correct one.

Please don't stray off-topic.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent - we got there in the end!


----------

